# Can't wait for "Revolution" ? Here is a sneak peak!



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is the entire pilot episode of *Revolution*

I just watched it. Pretty exciting. Beats the heck out of "Keeping Up With The Kardashians"


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

While very entertaining, I don’t like the social impact of shows like this. They are essentially providing our society with roadmaps for civil chaos and feeding those with growing dissident mindsets with possible and plausible scenarios.

In the 1940’s and 50’s the government promoted the development of national magazines (Saturday Evening Post, Life, Look, etc.). The goal was to build a national identity among the varied and diversified demographic regions across the country. These areas were socially and politically isolated from one another and had very little common identity that could be accessed or manipulated as a mass people. Those magazines did a lot to frame our common national consciousness across 2 or 3 decades. We were shown ourselves or how they wanted us to see ourselves through the pages of those publications… fact.

When I see an uptick in movies and TV shows based on scenarios of global chaos and social fracturing (and there have recently been many), I question who’s promoting it and what is their agenda. I won’t accept the conspiracy hat because I know from study (I was a Communications/Journalism major in the 90’s) that the US government has done it repeatedly since the Civil War to psychologically condition the population to accept action or be prepared/conditioned for a desired or anticipated social/economic/political shift.

I watch these productions and wonder what shift we're being conditioned to assimilate?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Drat, the Revolution clip wouldn't run for me, a message came up saying "Not available in your area".
Pity because I'm a post-apocalyptic movies nut.
Best I've ever seen was the 'Survivors' TV series of the 1970's, intelligently scripted with not a zombie or mutant in sight, it'll be interesting to see if Revolution can match it.
i watched all 38 'Survivors' episodes again earlier this year, type 'Survivors 1975' into your youtube search box if you're interested, but don't get it mixed up with the not-so-hot 2000's remake.

PS- the majority of apocalypse movies are badly scripted, pure showbizzy nonsense but at least we can learn from them what NOT to do in a survival situation.
I make a written list of the mistakes as i'm watching, and it ends up as long as my arm..


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

AnvilIron said:


> While very entertaining, I don't like the social impact of shows like this. They are essentially providing our society with roadmaps for civil chaos and feeding those with growing dissident mindsets with possible and plausible scenarios.
> 
> In the 1940's and 50's the government promoted the development of national magazines (Saturday Evening Post, Life, Look, etc.). The goal was to build a national identity among the varied and diversified demographic regions across the country. These areas were socially and politically isolated from one another and had very little common identity that could be accessed or manipulated as a mass people. Those magazines did a lot to frame our common national consciousness across 2 or 3 decades. We were shown ourselves or how they wanted us to see ourselves through the pages of those publications&#8230; fact.
> 
> ...


WOW, you have a way with words.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

AnvilIron said:


> While very entertaining, I don't like the social impact of shows like this. They are essentially providing our society with roadmaps for civil chaos and feeding those with growing dissident mindsets with possible and plausible scenarios.
> 
> In the 1940's and 50's the government promoted the development of national magazines (Saturday Evening Post, Life, Look, etc.). The goal was to build a national identity among the varied and diversified demographic regions across the country. These areas were socially and politically isolated from one another and had very little common identity that could be accessed or manipulated as a mass people. Those magazines did a lot to frame our common national consciousness across 2 or 3 decades. We were shown ourselves or how they wanted us to see ourselves through the pages of those publications&#8230; fact.
> 
> ...


I think my Grandfather has returned! So..... when are you going to write a book for us and blow Rawles and Tappan out of the water? I'll promote the heck out of it!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

AnvilIron said:


> ..I watch these productions and wonder what shift we're being conditioned to assimilate?


Yeah and that conditioning of the masses occurs not only in apocalypse shows, but in virtually every apparently innocent TV show and movie such as soaps etc!
The unthinking masses take their cues from the half-witted characters in the shows and regard them as role models for how to behave.
Needless to say, Preppers and Survivalists are too strongwilled to succumb to such brainwashing, waddya say Mr Wayne?

_"*That'll be the day*!" _


----------

